# My Roamio Minis are both Series 4



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

My Roamio Minis are both Series 4.

Are they Mislabeled?

Or were they part of the Series 4 family?
I assume this is the Premier Family.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

zerdian1 said:


> My Roamio Minis are both Series 4.
> 
> Are they Mislabeled?
> 
> ...


The first gen minis did come out around six months prior to the series 5 TiVos.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Both the original Mini and new version Mini say Series 4.

I checked in System Info on both and both say Series 4.

I had incorrectly been calling them Roamio Minis.

I guess they are really Premier Minis.

TiVo mentioned that TiVo Series 6 Bolt Mini is due out in the next year.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

zerdian1 said:


> I had incorrectly been calling them Roamio Minis.
> 
> I guess they are really Premier Minis.


The "Series" identifier isn't helpful in classifying them as "Premiere" or "Roamio" Minis. The Mini v1 (aka "Old Version") is a "Premiere Mini," and the Mini v2 (aka "Current Version") is a "Roamio Mini," based on the remote controls and associated IR/RF capability that each ships with.

Mini comparison


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Technically, they are just "TiVo Minis". The first version used the Premiere remote and the current version uses the Roamio remote, but Minis have never been branded with the "Premiere" or "Roamio" monikers.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Technically, they are just "TiVo Minis". The first version used the Premiere remote and the current version uses the Roamio remote, but Minis have never been branded with the "Premiere" or "Roamio" monikers.


Yes, technically. But *practically* Premiere owners would likely be happier with a v1 and Roamio owners with a v2. BOLT owners will just have to accept an ugly, truncated black pyramid and obnoxious black remote, until "their" Mini rolls out.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

krkaufman said:


> Yes, technically. But *practically* Premiere owners would likely be happier with a v1 and Roamio owners with a v2. BOLT owners will just have to accept an ugly, truncated black pyramid and obnoxious black remote, until "their" Mini rolls out.


Well, after the monstrosity that the TiVo design team came up with for the Bolt enclosure, it's very likely that the "Bolt Mini" will be much uglier than the current generation of Minis.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Well, after the monstrosity that the TiVo design team came up with for the Bolt enclosure, it's very likely that the "Bolt Mini" will be much uglier than the current generation of Minis.


 Yeah, I was trying to frame that from the perspective of someone who loves that white box that looks like it just ran into a wall.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I wonder why they label it as a S4? IIRC the chip used in the Mini is the sister chip to the one in the Roamio, which is why it's so much ch faster then the Premiere. Maybe just becuase it was released while the Premiere was still the main TiVo unit available?


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

The System Information says Series 4.
I bought them as Roamio Minis.

They just left Series 4 in the System Information.
They could call them whatever they wanted.

The bolt will probably be called the Series 6

I think the person that said the older Mini Version 1 was probably closer to the Premier Series 4 and the Mini Version 2 was probably closer to the Roamio Series 5, I would guess is probably correct.
But the Mini design is very flexible and seems to work with a range of TiVos, from Series 4 Premier, 
Series 5 Roamio and now 
Series 6 Bolt.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

krkaufman said:


> Yeah, I was trying to frame that from the perspective of someone who loves that white box that looks like it just ran into a wall.


I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I personally think the current Mini looks fine.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

zerdian1 said:


> The System Information says Series 4.
> I bought them as Roamio Minis.
> 
> They just left Series 4 in the System Information.
> ...


Technically there are only two Minis, and even they don't really have enough changes to be considered different series. So there is really only a Series 1 when it comes to Minis.


----------

